# When hauling do you tie your horses?



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Why or why not?

We have always tied our horses but I keep hearing from people that they think it's safer to haul with the horses untied. Our horse hauls great, but I want to be as safe as possible if and when there is ever any incidence in the trailer.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I pull the lead line through the loop to keep it from falling on the floor but don't tie it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I do the same as cakemom in my slant, in the bp, I don't even leave ropes on them.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Depends on the trailer and the horse. With my 2 horse i don't tie unless i have only one horse in and the divider removed.
Usually i tie otherwise. It keeps the horse from moving around alot, which is safer for hauling and is helpful if you have more than one inside at a time. Also, if you don't have a divider, it keeps the horse up front instead of wandering to the back and offsetting the load.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I have a 7' tall 2 horse trailer and if I'm hauling a horse alone, I usually don't tie them. They pick where they want to stand (almost always facing backwards) and stand quietly for the rest of the trip. Of course, I always tie if we have 2 horses (no divider).


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I quit tying. I just didnt see the point in it. I had a bumper pull that had a manger the horses chest was close to the manger and the but bar was across his butt. Where is he gonna go ? 
I now have a slant load, with dividers so still dont tie, but I do like cakemom, my horse goes into the first slot, I close the cut gate, and put the lead line through a loop in the second stall since it is a handy place to hang it, unloading I go in back of trailer, get the lead line wich is long enough to reach outside trailer, open cut gate on the way, get out of trailer and shake the lead line, he backs out. 
When hauling two horses I open the drop down window and just take the lead line off, but with a wall to the front and both sides and rear, I dotn see the point of tying.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a horse who will duck under the divider, get stuck, and panick. She also is a dipstick and likes to pull back, hard. I tie her with a quick release bungee. When I get her out of the trailer, I just release her from the door, open up the back and let her get herself out because me and my mom have both been slammed into the trailer too many times to take that risk again.

I tie if I'm hauling multiple horses. Our older horses will just hang out wherever you put them quietly, but Ruger fidgets and moves around a lot to see behind him but he's too heavy to be hauled in the back-back, so he gets a quick release bungee too. 

For me it depends highly on the horse and the trailer.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Trailer designers have "standing stalls" in the trailer for good reason. Your horse _doesn't know when_ you are starting, stopping or turning, slowing down or speeding up. He has to adjust to all of these when in the trailer. It's difficult for him to balance if he is allowed to put his head down, or move around which he might do when in transport bc he does this when in his stall--what's the difference to HIM? ANY animal, like your dog, will move around during transport if they have the room. _(Have you ever had your dog, who is sitting on a car's seat, thrown forward to the floor bc you had to stop suddenly?)_ IMO they are more likely to get hurt if loose.
My horses KNOW that I expect them to stand in their spot tied to the trailer tie. It's loose enough to keep them from getting a stiff neck. Mine could hurt themselves if their head gets caught underneath the divider. I've already taken the front divider out to give my big gelding more width, but I still tie him.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I never tied in my 2 horse bumper pull because it was so small that if I were to open the door for any reason w/out having untied him he'd have been able to step out and then that would have been a mess.

I do tie in my slant because I want him in place while I latch the door so it doesn't swing back and then I can lead him out but I don't use the trailer ties because I think they are too short and I don't like the clip system. I do a leadline w/ a quick release.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm curious about this as well. We just bought a 3 horse slant and I have been debating on what is safer to tie, or not to tie. 

A few weeks ago, a girl was driving to a show, hit black ice, the trailer came undone from the truck, and flipped over. The horse inside was uninjured except a few stitches and soreness. The owner's fully believe that the reason she survived was because she was untied.
http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2012/02/horse_flipped_as_trailer_jack-.html

I'm worried about my horses trying to "duck" underneath the divider if they aren't tied. So I've been debating on what to do.

I'm curious to hear more answers.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For me, it greatly depends on the trailer and the horse. For my older horses that have been hauled a few million miles, I am completely comfortable throwing them in the trailer loose. They know what hauling is all about and they get into a position that is comfortable for them and they ride that way. If the horse is young (like a colt) or if I am hauling horses that are unfamiliar with each other, I will usually tie them just to make sure that they don't get to making circles around the inside of the trailer.

Some horses are better off loose, others are better off tied, and sometimes what they prefer depends on which horses they are riding with and the type of trailer they are riding in. I, personally, prefer to tie them first until I know them well enough to know how they are going to ride. After that, I can adjust how I haul them to fit.

Oh, and I haul my horses in stock trailers.


----------



## PaintCowgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

i haul in a stock trailer unless i'm going far (over 8 hours) and i tie them on drivers side and then close the cut gates every three horses.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

We tie on the driver's (left hand side in the US, for those in the UK) bc roads are sloped. The highest point is in the center.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I used to work for a place where we hauled everything loose and saddled with the lead rope hung on the saddle horn(not tied) in a stock trailer...never had a problem.

In a trailer with dividers I will just throw the lead rope up over their backs or hung in the tie ring.

We usually tie in a stock trailer if we have a bunch of horses, especially if we need to head and tail them.

Depends on the horses and the trailer like smrobs said.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

We tie, but with break-away type ties.

They will pop loose if the horse pulls hard enough.

I'm not really sure why, but it's something we've always done.

I find this an interesting thread.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I'm curious about this as well. We just bought a 3 horse slant and I have been debating on what is safer to tie, or not to tie.
> 
> A few weeks ago, a girl was driving to a show, hit black ice, the trailer came undone from the truck, and flipped over. The horse inside was uninjured except a few stitches and soreness. The owner's fully believe that the reason she survived was because she was untied.
> Horse survives I-94 wreck; 'God must have been watching,' owner says | MLive.com
> ...


 I don't care if I went over a mountain, my trailer would never come unhitched from the tow vehicle. They are lucky and even more lucky others weren't hurt. Tying or untied didn't save that horse, dumb luck did! I tie, I have a slant load. The quick release trailer ties are long enough for their comfort. I had a mare that I never tied, she was loose in the front part of a stock trailer, otherwise she was start pulling back & freaking.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes we always tie our horses in, just feel more secure and keeps them from trying to stick their heads over the dividers. We also had a horse get his head stuck under the divider the one time we didn't tie...good thing he was a calm horse and didn't fight it while we were driving. So our horses will always be tied up no matter if they are in our 4H slant or our stock trailer.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I have dividers and my horses don't pull any stupid stunts but I still tie, very loosely. Essentially, I don't want the lead falling to the ground and getting stomped on.


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

older Miley 2 horse straight load. I tie to a quick release safe tie. It will break if their is a certain amount of pressure. I one time was trailering and I had taken the divide out and he untied himself. when we got to the gas station he was facing backwards and was poking his head out the window LMBO!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a slant but I rarely use the dividers so I usually tie but sometimes if I either have one horse or a full load I'll leave them untied. If it's just one horse it won't matter much if they move around and if they have a full load they can't move around much anyway. It's when there's more than one but less than a full load they can get all fouled up.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Slant load and I tie.

Gave my old QH something to do during the ride after hoovering down her hay (she would stand happily untie herself and be VERY proud when you opened the trailer door).

My 5yr old gets a quick release tie because if he knows he's tied, he'll just stand there and behave. If he thinks he's loose, he occupies himself by doing stupid things like seeing if he can leave via the barred window, or duck under the dividers or heaven only knows what else.... too dang curious for his own good!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Depends. If I'm hauling my current gelding in my two horse straight load, I tie with a quick release or use a trailer tie and he wears a break away halter. He is used to a different kind of trailer and will try to turn around even though I have a full divider. Time should cure that.

I am never surprised when trailers come unhitched during accidents or unusual driving extremes. The torque generated during thses times can cause quite a variety of interesting things to happen.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Another vote for depends. I have 2horse slant (divider is removed). I don't tie my qh, so she usually rides facing the rear. We did try tieing her couple times, and she starts to bang in wall non-stop. With my paint I tie her by driver side: otherwise she just spins in circles inside the trailer (been there tried that).


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i use a trailer tie bungee clipped on to a loop of twine, i have a 2 horse straight load. this way they dont bite eachother and steal eachothers hay and if an accident were to happen their tie would easily break.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a 2h straight load, no manger and like Sorrel, my mare likes to duck her head under the divider looking for the "best hay" that of course has dropped to her feet, then panicks once she goes to lift her head up and finds a chest bar pinning her head down! So I always tie with her, but I use one of those velcro safety trailer ties so if something were ever to happen it would release rather than snap back and hit her in the face like the bungees can do.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Quick release in the gooseneck. The previous owner from who I just bought my bumper from left quick release straps in the trailer, little perk less money to have to buy new ones. I guess if you are in an accident, it would depend on the type of accident whether or not tying or being untied would be in the horses best interest.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I tie, but always after the butt bumper is up and the ramp is up/top door is closed.

and I will ONLY tie with these:

None Tie-Safe Trailer Tie - Stable Supplies from Equus Now!

It has extremely strong velcro that breaks when extreme pressure is put on it (a horse falling or panicking). It has saved my horse and my halters many times!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> I tie, but always after the butt bumper is up and the ramp is up/top door is closed.
> 
> and I will ONLY tie with these:
> 
> ...


Yep these are the ones I have that I was referring to!


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a 2 horse bumper pull and I always tie with a quick release trailer tie or quick release knot. The trailer I just bought came with quick release trailer ties, but they are kind of rusty so I think I will look into your suggestion eventerdrew


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a straight load two horse. I tie.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I put my boys in the Brenderup, put up the butt bar and shut the ramp. I then attach the trailer break away ties to their halters. It keeps them from getting too fresh with each other :lol: they both haul really well though. I wouldn't tie them with their lead ropes - just the break aways.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I'm curious about this as well. We just bought a 3 horse slant and I have been debating on what is safer to tie, or not to tie.
> 
> A few weeks ago, a girl was driving to a show, hit black ice, the trailer came undone from the truck, and flipped over. The horse inside was uninjured except a few stitches and soreness. The owner's fully believe that the reason she survived was because she was untied.
> Horse survives I-94 wreck; 'God must have been watching,' owner says | MLive.com
> ...


Talk about one lucky critter!! :shock:


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

I always tie, we have ponies that will go under the chest bars but I've also seen horses who have gotten their heads stuck under them or the dividers because they were eating hay off the ground when the trailer suddenly moved.

One of our horses fell in the trailer because we had to make a sudden stop because someone cut us off coming up to a blind stoplight (everyone's pulse was pounding just hoping we could stop in time) and the trailer tie kept his head above the chest bar so that by the time we got the ramp down he was safely righting himself (yup right there at the intersection) instead of panicking because his head was under the chest bar and it was holding him down.

I think you should ALWAYS tie your horse, the more your horse moves in the trailer the more likely it is to get hurt. The only exception I see would be those fancy air-ride tractor trailers with the small box stalls for long distances but this is simply so that the horse can adjust how it's bracing on long trips and those trucks are usually padded to the 9s (as well as your horse). But other than that, I'll always tie, even then we've had a horse climb over the chest bar (still don't know how that could happen). It's safer for all involved, including when you're loading and unloading 4 large horses 1 at a time and would rather not have one of the other horses nip at them and get kicked in return (or more likely get you kicked).


----------



## wwsassygal105 (Mar 4, 2012)

i just loop mine through the hook and usually that works or toss the rope over there back if straight load.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

If I'm hauling a gentle old soul like Rosie, I can just through the rope over her neck and tie it and she is fine. However, with Dusty and Sassy, I tie them up. The think it's ever so much fun to put their head over the divider going down the road.

Edit; quick story.

We were at a parade and two of my fellow team members didn't have a ride back. We had a three horse so we loaded them up and went on down the road. It was a stock combo trailer...a straight load two horse in the front with a small stall like section in the back. Rosie (my horse) was in the left slot, then Pac Man on the right with Duster in the back. When we go their, we realised Pac Man was never tied up and had turned his head around and gotten his cheek bone stuck on the divider. We quickly got Duster out then tried to figure out how to get Pac Man out. He was leaning against the full weight of the butt chain, which had Rosie's side completely tightened so she was trapped too. We had 5 people (including me) under his butt trying to lift him up off the chain just enough to release it to get him out. He moved just slightly and the chain dropped out from under him and went over his back, so when his butt jumped back up he broke the chain with his back. As soon as the chain dropped, it took less than .5 seconds for everyone to jump out of the trailer, I was quickly jerked out by one of the dads. Pac Man wasn't seriously hurt, he had a sore back and was cut up, but was fine. Rosie calmly backed out like "Oh, he's done being stupid, is it my turn?"
This is why I ALWAYS tie up stupid horses. :rofl:


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

well i have a straight load 2 horse with built in feeders so i keep mine tied with enough room to eat everywhere on the feeder and in the hay bag. but when i go with my friend in her slant load we just lead them in and let them be. we are looking for a 3 horse slant and i will let at least one of my horses free when using it i trust him and he doesnt need to be tied but for safety for the rest.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I tie mine up because he tries to turn around and last time he did that he slipped and it took 3 people to get him up and out of the trailer, he wedged himself in. Mind you this was when we were trying to get him out, not while we were travelling.

I have also been told that it's safer to tie because if left untied they can get their head bent around the divider and become panicky, and that makes everything a whole lot harder to deal with. That's in a straight load though.
Mitch is tied loose enough to balance himself, but not loose enough so he can pull his ead around and get stuck.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

HarleyWood said:


> well i have a straight load 2 horse with built in feeders so i keep mine tied with enough room to eat everywhere on the feeder and in the hay bag. but when i go with my friend in her slant load we just lead them in and let them be. we are looking for a 3 horse slant and i will let at least one of my horses free when using it i trust him and he doesnt need to be tied but for safety for the rest.


I don't feed mine while travelling because a well known trainer from my local town did that on her way to the biggest show in NZ, she got there and one of her bigtime competition horses was dead because it had choked on it's food and couldn't dislodge it because of the chest bar being in the way.
Just thought I'd say, I'd hate for it to happen to anybody else is all.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

HollyBubbles said:


> I don't feed mine while travelling because a well known trainer from my local town did that on her way to the biggest show in NZ, she got there and one of her bigtime competition horses was dead because it had choked on it's food and couldn't dislodge it because of the chest bar being in the way.
> Just thought I'd say, I'd hate for it to happen to anybody else is all.


WOW :shock: I swear, you could put a horse in a padded room with NO tack, NO ropes, and NO food and they would somehow find a way to hurt themselves!!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> WOW :shock: I swear, you could put a horse in a padded room with NO tack, NO ropes, and NO food and they would somehow find a way to hurt themselves!!


Yeah pretty much!! Horse, who'd have them :lol:


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

We had a 2 horse bumper pull. It was your normal - manger bumps the chest gently, butt bar just behind the tail. We never tied ... because they weren't going to move... but with our slant load we do. We took the 3rd divider out and made it a spacious 2 horse for our 17h TB monster . He has enough space to turn his head and touch his shoulder with his nose. I guess he's big enough he couldn't go anywhere, but I suppose I've just got it in my head that with a slant load you should tie. Probably because I've had many ponies in the slant load, that could either get stuck while trying to turn, or even fit under the divider. So ... I also put hay in there, since there is no chest bar  If we have a multi-hour ride, we stop every hour at a gas station to offer them water.


----------



## Vegan Draftman (Feb 25, 2012)

I do not tie.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

I do and to baler twine and to keep the lead rope out of harms way.

They always have headcollars and lead ropes on just in case something happens on route and I need them out.


----------

